# shutter squeak



## mkedre (Jun 26, 2004)

What do they mean when they say the shutter squeaks?  I've seen it mentioned in some ebay auctions.  Is this a big deal?  Does it affect how the camera works?


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 26, 2004)

It means that something is rubbing against something else, which overall is not a good thing.  

Are you refering to Canon AE model cameras?  They are notorious for developing shutter squeal, and many have it, but still function correctly.


----------



## mkedre (Jun 26, 2004)

Yes, Canon AE models.


----------



## ksmattfish (Jun 26, 2004)

I worked in a lab/camera store for 3.5 years and saw a lot of Canon AE models.  I've only run across two that didn't have the squeal, but they all worked fine.


----------



## drlynn (Jun 26, 2004)

Matt's right.  Most all the Canon A-series cameras have shutter squeal.  It doesn't seem to affect performance, tho, at least it hasn't in mine.  

Mine squeals about 60% of the shots I take, so I don't use it in quiet situations.  They're still really nice cameras if you want a completely manual SLR.  The other advantage is that really good lenses for the A- series can be had for a fraction of the price of their AF counterparts.  I got a 135mm f/2.8 for my AV-1 for $25.  The 135mm for my EOS system was over $250.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Jun 28, 2004)

This is a lubricant problem that can and should be fixed if you intend to use your camera fairly often.  It can do some serious damage if you leave it.


----------

